# Hardware > Ιδιοκατασκευές >  Μετρήση feeder NVAK

## sv1bds

Εγινε μέτρηση στα feeder του NVAK για στάσιμα. Σε δύο που μετρήθηκαν έδειξαν παρόμοια αποτελέσματα.
Απο 4.9 - 6.1 είχαν λιγότερο από -15 dB στάσιμα. Στη μια φωτο φαίνετε η διάταξη ενώ στην άλλη τα αποτελέσματα όπως τα έδειχνε το όργανο. Η κλίμακα είναι 5 dB ανα τετραγωνάκι και η περιοχή συχνοτήτων απο άκρη σε άκρη είναι απο 4 έως 7 GHz. Τα δύο έντονα φωτεινά σημάδια (marker) είναι στους 4.9 & 6.1 GHz. Φαίνετε ένα βύθισμα στους 5.4 με 5.5 στα -25 περίπου dB.
Δεν παρατηρήθηκε μετρήσιμη εξασθένιση απο τα καπάκια Αττικη.
Ακόμα οταν φέραμε τα feeder κολητά το ένα κοντά στο άλλο δεν υπήρχε εξασθένιση.
Ακόμα σε 90 μοίρες διαφορά πολώσεων είχε 70 dB εξασθένιση.
Οι μετρήσεις επιβεβαίωσαν οτι δουλεύουν πολύ καλά απο 4.9 - 6.1 με βέλτιστο στα 5.4-5.5.

Γιώργος SV1BDS

----------


## nvak

Πολύ ωραίο εργαστήριο Γιώργο !
Να μπορούσαμε να βγάζαμε και το διάγραμμα πάνω σε πιάτα θα ήταν ότι καλύτερο.

Έχω χάσει και τον Σωτήρη (enaon) και εδώ και τρείς μήνες είναι κάτω το λίνκ blitz-nvak 
όπου έγιναν όλες οι δοκιμές των feeder και των μετατροπών τους.

----------


## grigoris

μπραβο γιωργο! αν και το ξεραμε οτι παιζει πολυ καλα!
να ρωτησω κατι.. το κλασσικο feeder μετρησες ή το πιο προσφατο που ειναι κοντοκανο? Επισης, η αλλη συχνοτητα που ειναι αρκετα βυθισμενο ποια ειναι? 6.5 γιγα?

----------


## klarabel

Πολύ καλό. Μετρήσατε και παλαιότερα feeder για να δείτε αν έχουν παρόμοια καμπύλη απόκρισης - συντονισμού ?

----------


## sv1bds

Το καινούργιο μετρήθηκε. Ειχε μετρηθεί πριν και ένα με μεταβλητό πάτο και είχε δώσει παρόμοια αποτελέσματα. Το μήκος του σωλήνα δεν είναι κρίσιμο για τον πάτο. Αυτό που έχει σημασία είναι η απόσταση του μονόπολου από τον πάτο. Αυτό που φάνηκε είναι ότι το μονόπολο είναι φαρδύ και δεν είναι τόσο κρίσιμο. Αυτό που έχω δεί σε έτοιμες κατασκευές είναι ότι το μονόπολο είναι περίπου τόσο χοντρό αλλά δεν φτάνει τέρμα κάτω κάτω , θέλει 1-2 χιλιοστά περιθώριο. Σε αυτό με το μεταβλητό πάτο η συμπεριφορά άλλαζε πάρα πολύ με την αλλαγή της απόστασης του πάτου αλλά εκεί που είναι τώρα είναι μια χαρά.Και τα παλιά πρέπει να είναι μια χαρά.

Γιώργος SV1BDS

----------


## babisbabis

> ...........Δεν παρατηρήθηκε μετρήσιμη εξασθένιση απο τα καπάκια Αττικη.
> Ακόμα οταν φέραμε τα feeder κολητά το ένα κοντά στο άλλο δεν υπήρχε εξασθένιση...................


Εδω μπερδευτηκα λιγο...
Εκανες μετρηση για στασιμα με ενα feeder βεβαια, οπως δειχνει και η φωτο.
Μετα εκανες και αλλη μετρηση, δινοντας σημα σε ενα feeder και λαμβανοντας με καποιο αλλο? Γι αυτο λες για τα καπακια της Αττικης, τις 90 μοιρες, τις εξασθενησεις κλπ?
Το ρωταω αυτο γιατι μετρωντας στασιμα στο feeder (οπως στη φωτο) , δεν θα επρεπε να σου αλλαξει κατι ετσι κι αλλιως, βαζοντας - βγαζοντας το καπακι...
Και κατι τελευταιο: Οταν λες οτι δεν υπηρχε καθολου εξασθενηση βαζοντας τα 2 feeder το ενα απεναντι απο το αλλο κολλητα (ετσι καταλαβα εγω), εννοεις οτι την ισχυ, η καλυτερα τα db που εδινες στο feeder της εκπομπης, τα επαιρνες ατοφια στο feeder της ληψης? (σαν να υπηρχε μεταφορα σηματος με καλωδιο σχεδον)?

----------


## sv1bds

Ακριβώς αυτό !! Δοκιμάσαμε με ένα βαρελάκι Ν σαν αναφορά και μετα όταν βάλαμε τα feeder κολλητά το ένα με το άλλο δεν υπήρχε καθόλου εξασθένηση. Οταν βάλαμε τα καπάκια ανάμεσα δεν υπήρχε πρακτική εξασθένηση από τα καπάκια (παραλείπω κάποιες λεπτομέρειες για να μη σας μπερδέψω..).

Γιώργος SV1BDS

----------


## babisbabis

Thanks για τη διευκρινηση.
 ::

----------


## thedudejohn56

> Ακριβώς αυτό !! Δοκιμάσαμε με ένα βαρελάκι Ν σαν αναφορά και μετα όταν βάλαμε τα feeder κολλητά το ένα με το άλλο δεν υπήρχε καθόλου εξασθένηση. Οταν βάλαμε τα καπάκια ανάμεσα δεν υπήρχε πρακτική εξασθένηση από τα καπάκια (παραλείπω κάποιες λεπτομέρειες για να μη σας μπερδέψω..).
> 
> Γιώργος SV1BDS


Με συγχωρείτε που επαναφέρω αυτό το θέμα, αλλά ΔΕΝ μπορώ να μη ρωτήσω κάτι επί τούτου.  :: 

Δηλαδή για να το καταλάβω ΚΑΛΑ και μετά θα απαντήσω!......

Βάλατε ΔΥΟ feeders ΑΝΤΙΚΡΙΣΤΑ και "κολλητά" μεταξύ τους, το ένα να εκπέμπει και το άλλο να λαμβάνει αυτή την εκπομπή και ΔΕΝ είδατε καθόλου εξασθένηση από το σύνολο?

Δηλαδή.

Δώσατε απ'την Sweep - π.χ. - 13dBm (ή 20dBm που βγάζει maximum) στο ένα feeder και "κολλητά" μεταξύ τους, πήρατε πάλι αυτά τα 13dBm χωρίς καθόλου εξασθένηση?

----------


## thedudejohn56

Βρε UP..........Υπάρχετε ωρέ παλικάρια?  ::

----------


## sv1bds

Ακριβώς.

Γιώργος SV1BDS

----------


## senius

> Βρε UP..........Υπάρχετε ωρέ παλικάρια?


Ωρε μαν, σε παρακολουθώ ενα μήνα τώρα.
Ολο θεωρια και παράπονα είσαι. σε κάποια (τα περισσότερα post σου) μας την λες....
Έλα να σε πάρω να δεις στήσιμο κόμβου απο την αρχη εως την ΠΡΑΞΗ.
Μέχρι τότε είσαι και θα είσαι η θεωρία και το troll
Έχεις κουράσει, δεν το έχεις καταλάβει?.

----------

